# Your NG Favorite



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2011)

Doing an order from NG (I realize there is probably a post just like this somewhere on the forum but I'd love some new opinions)

So... what is your #1 all-time favorite MUST HAVE scent from NG? (or maybe top two if there's a tie )



right now on my order is:

Childrens Room
Cotton Candy
Kumquat

(all because of some delicious/amazing soaps from PrairieCraft and NancyRogers that I received in a swap last year!)


----------



## Hazel (Aug 28, 2011)

I can't say these are "must have" scents but I love Smiley Face and Forbidden Fruit. To be fair, I've only tried about 15 FOs from them.

I love citrus scents so I was very happy with Smiley Face but I've only used it in bath fizzies. I don't know how it will be in soap.

eta: It did discolor the fizzies to a pretty yellowish color so it's possible there might be some discoloration in soap.

Forbidden Fruit - definitely an "apple" scent. The info on it and reviews said it doesn't accelerate. It seized on me but that may have been the recipe and I hadn't been doing CP very long when I used it. It's probable I did something wrong when I tried it.


----------



## Bama (Aug 28, 2011)

Orange Blossom
Vanilla Lavender
French Lavender


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 28, 2011)

Some of my favorites:
Bite Me
Kumquat
Cotton Candy
Lemon Sugar
The Perfect Man
Angel
Butt Naked
Australian Bamboo Grass


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 28, 2011)

So far for soaping...... Pink Sugar and Dragons Blood :0)


----------



## Chay (Aug 28, 2011)

Pink Sugar is a huge seller for me.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2011)

I use mostly NG's fragrances.

Just soaped "Hippy Christmas" over the weekend!  I LOVE it.  I might even have to change the name just so I can use it all year long. I'm not too good at describing scents but it's pepperminty (but not overwhelming) with undertones of patchouli and other fragrances.  Complex. 

I tried Angel this weekend too.  I used 1 oz PPO.  That seemed a little light...hopefully it'll cure stronger. (or my nose might have just worn out from inhaling the Hippy Christmas!)

I also love Cucumber/Wasabi/Cilantro.  More cucumbery than the other two but you get notes of something more than just cucumber. 

Also, I can't and won't live without Cracklin' Birch.  Although most people mis-read the label and think it's says Crackin' Bitch.  (Opps! Pardon my french!  :wink:  )  It's a great men's fragrance.  It's what I make my husband use just so I can smell it on him.  

I'm hearing nice things about the Kumquat.  I might have to give that a try in my next order.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2011)

Hippy Christmas huh... I love mint, I might have to give that a try. 
I'm going to also go look up what Pink Sugar smells like since everyone seems to love it!
Lemon sugar sounds amazing too...

The kumquat is so yummy. I got a bar of it in a swap and loved it.


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 30, 2011)

Lyn & Chay- Do you get yellow/brown suds/bubbles with the Pink Sugar from NG?  

I love the way the Pink Sugar from Peak smells, but my soap has a really yucky yellow/brown lather & the bar is extremely slimy.  It did discolor a dark brown.  Other soaps with the same recipe aren't this slimy, so I'm leaning towards FO.


----------



## misslavey (Aug 30, 2011)

I recently ordered Mardi Gras and it smells absolutely amazing. I'm going to pair it with sunflower, and I'm hoping it'll turn out like an amazing sweet fruity smelling flower.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 31, 2011)

Stacey said:
			
		

> I use mostly NG's fragrances.
> I tried Angel this weekend too.  I used 1 oz PPO.  That seemed a little light...hopefully it'll cure stronger. (or my nose might have just worn out from inhaling the Hippy Christmas!)




Stacey, 

I also think Angel is a bit weak in CP if you do the standard 1 oz PPO, but I checked the IFRA on NGs site and you can use up to 75% in soap products.  Obviously, I wouldn't go that far, but I did make a batch recently using 1.5 oz PPO and it is perfect. I know it goes against the frugal grain to use that much FO in CP, but I love the scent so much I decided it was worth the spluge.  HTH.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Nancy!  I do like the fragrance so I'll probably try it again and up it to 1.5 oz/ppo..maybe even a titch more.  I do like a stronger smelling soap. 

Has anyone ever soaped with NG's "Beach Bum"?  There aren't any reviews on the NG's page, Soap Scent Review Board or the SMF/Peak's Spreadsheet.  

I sent my niece over the Nature's Garden webpage to pick out a fragrance to use for her wedding next summer and she's picked Beach Bum.  Of course.  :wink:  The only one that NO ONE seems to know anything about! LOL!   Good thing I've got 10 months to work on it.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 31, 2011)

I adore so many of their scents, I cant think of all of them. 
I do adore angel( i use at 1ozpp and think its fine) lav/vanilla is great, blood orange is good, blackberry jam, fuzzy navel, love juice( which I call love potion)!


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 31, 2011)

honor435 said:
			
		

> love juice( which I call love potion)!



I know what you mean about love juice.  I haven't tried it yet because the name just grosses me out.  Ewwww!  It would certainly require a name change.  Might have to try it if you think it's good though.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2011)

Haha... love juice. Is it love spell scented? Will have to check that one out myself on Ng's website when I get home.


----------



## lauramw71 (Aug 31, 2011)

I believe their Love Spell dupe is Loving Spell.

Man I LOVE NG and it's VERY hard to pick just a couple I love!
My fiance LOVES Stud.
My fave is the Baby Grace Dupe.  Pink Sugar, I made a roll on with it and had people asking what I was wearing!  
Pineapple Orchid is beautiful, so is Alyssum (and I"m not normally a floral fan).
I have probably 60 of their FO's I love them so much.  LOL


----------



## misslavey (Sep 1, 2011)

I just made a couple soaps tonight using some of my new NG scents in MP soap.

Tropical bast - AMAZING!
NG Delicious type - smells almost identical to DKNY Be Delicious
Fresh brewed coffee (original) - My house smells like my coffee pot got into a fight with a skunk. Very strong scent OOB, there was no amount of vanilla I could have poured in to even begin to mask the skunkiness of the coffee. Maybe by morning it will smell better. (Doubt it)


----------



## ChinaMom (Sep 1, 2011)

I just got my first order from them a few days ago - so far only made bath bombs but my favorites I ordered are Cucumber Cantelope and Strawberry Passion.  My goodness they are yummy.  Very strong scents.  Also got Amazingly Grace and Best Friends - very pretty scents.  Peppermint Patty smells just like a York peppermint patty - how do they do it?!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 1, 2011)

kharmon320 said:
			
		

> Lyn & Chay- Do you get yellow/brown suds/bubbles with the Pink Sugar from NG?



Yes mine are a yellowish colour but so worth it :0) loving the pink sugar may have to try it in some wax next!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 1, 2011)

misslavey said:
			
		

> I just made a couple soaps tonight using some of my new NG scents in MP soap.
> 
> Tropical bast - AMAZING!
> NG Delicious type - smells almost identical to DKNY Be Delicious
> Fresh brewed coffee (original) - My house smells like my coffee pot got into a fight with a skunk. Very strong scent OOB, there was no amount of vanilla I could have poured in to even begin to mask the skunkiness of the coffee. Maybe by morning it will smell better. (Doubt it)



Oh dear me this is breaking down my resolve not to reorder until I REALLY do need to :0). Going to put the Delicious and Tropical Blast on my NEED list :0)


----------



## flowersoap (Sep 17, 2011)

Love Love Love NG!!! Too many to list!!
Toasted Marshmallow is sooo yummy but goes very dark.
Monkey Farts
Vanilla Bean
Nutcracker
Chocolate Chip Cookie
Butt Naked (changed the name of that one) 
Maple Walnut Fudge
Ylang Ginger (renamed that one... It's Like Strawberries and Cream)
Pink Sugar-yes yellowish bubbles but like Lyn said well worth it!! 
Pineapple Paprika
Just a few!!! What did you end up getting?


----------



## honor435 (Sep 18, 2011)

love juice is very nice, kind fruity, not like lovespell at all.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2011)

I ended up with... two delicious scents I can't reveal yet for holiday swap purposes... and also:

Kumquat
Cotton Candy
Childrens Room
Blood Orange
Lemon Sugar
Strawberries and Cream
Mint Mango Tea

Also their vanilla stabilizer (have never used before, any suggestions?)

and Horchata flavor oil. I love the real drink and hope this will be tasty smelling. I haven't used it yet though.

Very excited for all the possibilities!


----------



## bablondie25 (Sep 20, 2011)

*My FAVS:*

NG:

Mango Papaya 
Creamy Coconut (it's a good coconut scent for customers who love coconut)
Watermelon Taffy is pretty good
Lemon Squares (smells real, but I think the scent fades after a few months in soap)
Peppermint Patty (turns brown from vanilla content in it)
Baby Graceful (the dupe is right on)
Baby Powder
Carrot Cake (spicy and I love it!) but my customers love Carrot Cupcake (buttercream to it and turns beige)
Rootbeer (right on scent)
Orange Sherbet

Pumpkin Cheesecake is good (although it smells like maple pumpkin pie)
Candy Corn sucked for me btw.

SO MY TOP TOP 3 WOULD BE:
Orange Sherbet
Mango Papaya
Carrot Cake


----------



## Shar (Sep 20, 2011)

I like so many from NG some of my faves are:

White Tea & Ginger
Very Sexy for men dupe
Aqua Di Gio for men dupe
Be Delicious dupe for women
Pink Sugar
Magnolia & Orange Blossom
Caribbean
Nantucket Briar
I've ordered and cp soaped their honeysuckle but like CS Honeysuckle Jasmine better and also like MillCreek's Honeysuckle Vine much better
Amazing Grace
Absynthe
Cracklin' Birch
Dragon's Blood
D'lish Clean Type- Love this


----------



## Mandarin (Sep 22, 2011)

If I had to narrow it down to two, I would say

Lemon Sugar
Carnation


----------



## paillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Absinthe! i can't stop smelling this heady fragrance


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2011)

May I say again (I already posted this in another area of the forum) that I am so thrilled with Nature's Garden's customer service. They forgot one of my fragrance oils in my order, so when I realized it was gone, I emailed them. They emailed me back the next morning saying that the FO would be mailed that same day. It arrived in a couple of days (2 to 3 days) with a little note so I was pretty surprised at how quickly they took care of it.

This was all last week, at least. Then they called me today to see if I had received it and if everything else was okay. And the lady on the phone was sooo sweet. I officially love them!


----------



## lauramw71 (Sep 24, 2011)

I really, REALLY love NG.  Their customer service is top notch and Deb is WONDERFUL!  FAST shipping etc.  Can't say enough good things about them!


----------



## photoshadows (Sep 25, 2011)

So many favorites I don't even think I could narrow it down!    I do find their scents tend to be a bit on the weaker side and fade quite a bit over long periods of time. 
That said, one that doesn't fade and is nice and strong that I LOVE is Absinthe!!!!! Incredible scent. One of the first I soaped actually. It always seems to rice a bit, but it's manageable and it turns a light tan, but I usually color it green and you can't tell. 
I also LOVE Bite Me. It's great for kids, but the name seems kind of strange to me for kids and I can't think of a good alternative that hasn't been used by someone else. Oh well. Reminds me of Shirley Temple drinks and Marschino Cherries!!! Delicious!!!!
Monkey Farts is great too - probably my favorite version is from NG, though it seems to be a bit weak and fades a little.

I bought the Horchatta Flavoring too tasha and I tried it, but I "flavored" it so weakly that I can't really detect any scent or flavor. It was one of my first tries at lip balm so I'll have to try it again. Most recently I tried the Monkey Farts Flavoring and I made it too weak too, but when I get a hint of taste, I like it. Not sure how to describe it. It's a little different from the FO, but still really good & different, plus who wouldn't want to wear Monkey Farts on their lips?   

All in all I love NG. They're quick, good prices, good customer service and I've never had problems with them. I also love some of their colored bottle tops, though I think they're discontinuing them  :?


----------

